# Nice Pics Austin



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Love the pics Austin! Anyone who hasn't seen them should look at his photo album. He is probably one of the most hardcore guys I know... and he is only in highschool!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Great pics Austin!! You should be hunting with us!!1 :withstupid: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe, 5 more today. Total is 16 for season, trying to get off tomorrow and get to my goal of 20. Also trying to reach my goal of shooting the yellow neck collar that I saw ONE day last week, and never since. Hopefully I get off work, otherwise Ill have 2 hours to do all the above.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI.

Austin got the yellow neck collar this afternoon.

Never too late!

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good job man!! :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Feels good boys, feels damn good. 17 birds in the early season, and the collar to top it off. Almost tripled last seasons total already, and they're just starting to get here. Will post pics as soon as film is developed... WOOHOO, now I can relax... for 12 days... :beer: :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Relax? You can do that when your dead, for me it is preseason scouting all over again, except for the quackers.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Can still shoot cranes this weekend!!! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Blake you gonna be at greenskins? I may be passing through GF this weekend.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I will be out that way. I am gonna try and hit up some Bow hunting in Southern MN this weekend, since its our "Lull" b4 the crap hits the fan I figure I gotta stick one early. That way I can FOCUS when she opens up. What are you coming up for?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I may be going up to take a look a the lakota area for next weekend. Maybe visit some buddies that go to school up there.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Ahh yes, cranes... Never shot one.... I donno if they'll make it down in time.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im still hittin up the honkers this weekend...... CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

You gonna be using lead to GB?? Spotlighting??

Or do you mean scouting for the regular season?? :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

A bunch of nodakers are headed to SD this weekend. Hope they have a good time. Wish I could be there


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

18 hours until we leave Decoyer!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Ahh IC, sounds like fun. Gonna try to whack me a crane, and take the nephew out for youth waterfowl to 'the super secret duck banding location'


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Muuahahahahahahah

Muahahahahahahhaa  :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

NEW PICS - TOLD YA BLAKE.... eace: :toofunny:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

your the man~! :beer:


----------

